# Canada eibach prokit



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

Looking for any Canadians who've bought the Prokit springs from a Canadian source, found one with an online price but I'd like to compare.
Im in Ontario but if any of them ship (preferably free) there info would be helpful. Given the exhange rate ordering from down south isn't an option I'm looking into. 

Thanks for any help,
Glenn

Im aware the title says profit, I hit enter accidentally and don't know how to edit titles to fix typo.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The only guy I am able to think of up in canuckland is chevycruze RS .
He is up in Toronto ..check vendors there if you get a chance .


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Go to tdotperformance.ca they have free shipping and they are in Ontario.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruzncannada said:


> Im aware the title says profit, I hit enter accidentally and don't know how to edit titles to fix typo.


Fixed.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh you do come in Handy !


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> Oh you do come in Handy !


When it comes to the ladies - if they don't find you handsome at least they'll find you handy.


----------

